# Help needed on bracelet adjustment



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

I've bought a vintage LED watch, which has a stainless steel strap, and for the life of me I cannot figure how to remove links. There is a sliding locking mechanism in three links at both ends, which I have opened but still can't figure out what to do after that.


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

OK, sussed it. Slide lock, hinge open and then move the adjacent link perpendicular to it and slide it out. Easy when you know how


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

never be afraid to ask , we have all been there and we wont laugh , honest :laugh:

deano


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

Final result.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Kewl :thumbsup: watch


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> never be afraid to ask , we have all been there and we wont laugh , honest :laugh:
> 
> deano


 deano, this is one of the reasons I keep coming back to this forum. I was made welcome from the start and have always felt welcome when I visit. Sadly, a lot of forums have been lost to Facebook and there within bide trolls.


----------

